# هل الانتحار محرم



## John Peter (1 فبراير 2012)

*يا جماعة
سؤال صغنن بس هو الانتحار محرم

و ليه علل ايجابتك

و هل انا لو انتحرت ربنا مش هيقبلني
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 فبراير 2012)

*طيب ممكن اعرف انت بتفكر فى الانتحار ليه؟
*​


----------



## Rosetta (1 فبراير 2012)

الإنتحار حرام لأنك تنهي حياتك بإيدك وتأخذ عمل الخالق ! 
وغير هيك الحياة نعمة من الرب فكيف لك أن ترفض هذه النعمة ...

بس إنت ليش بدك تنتحر ؟


----------



## John Peter (1 فبراير 2012)

*لان لم يعد لها معنى

و عندما اخذ حياتي سارجع الى خالقى لن اذهب الى مكان اخر هذا هو هدفي حتى ارجع له و اخلص من حياتي التي بلا معنى هذه


1- غير محبوب
2-لا احد يقبلنى
3- افقد قدراتي  كاني امووت

4- الله يكرهنى في هذه الدنيا (بشكل دنيوي)
*​


----------



## John Peter (1 فبراير 2012)

*لماذا اجرمت بحق نفسي

انا حر بنفسي ان كان له هدف

و هو ايقاف المي النفسي و الجسدي
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 فبراير 2012)

John Peter قال:


> *لماذا اجرمت بحق نفسي
> 
> انا حر بنفسي ان كان له هدف
> 
> ...


ي*ارب ارحم ابنك وماتسمح ان ابليس الكذاب وابو الكذاب يخدعه بهالافكار.
ارجوك يامخلصى انا واخويا  محتاجينلك ارحمنا رجع لينا كل قدراتنا حوط على نفوسنا اشف امراضها.
*


----------



## John Peter (1 فبراير 2012)

*اعتقد ان راحتى بالموت لانه ذكر ن الموتى لا يعلمون شيئا*​


----------



## Rosetta (1 فبراير 2012)

John Peter قال:


> *لان لم يعد لها معنى
> 
> و عندما اخذ حياتي سارجع الى خالقى لن اذهب الى مكان اخر هذا هو هدفي حتى ارجع له و اخلص من حياتي التي بلا معنى هذه
> 
> ...


مستحيل يكون الرب بيكرهك ...
الرب يحب جميع البشر ... 
فشلك في العلاقات الإجتماعية له أسباب ولكنه لا يعني أبدا أن الرب لا يحبك 
بالعكس تماما أخي الغالي هو يحبك ويحبنا جميعا ويريد الخير لنا جميعا 

"تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي، لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي الضَّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ، فَبِكُلِّ سُرُورٍ أَفْتَخِرُ بِالْحَرِيِّ فِي ضَعَفَاتِي، لِكَيْ تَحِلَّ عَلَيَّ قُوَّةُ الْمَسِيحِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 12: 9)

"سَلاَمًا أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سَلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ" (إنجيل يوحنا 14: 27)

"بَرَكَةُ الرَّبِّ هِيَ تُغْنِي، وَلاَ يَزِيدُ مَعَهَا تَعَبًا" (سفر الأمثال 10: 22)

"أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا" (إنجيل يوحنا 11: 25)

"أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ" (إنجيل يوحنا 10: 11)

"تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ" (إنجيل متى 11: 28)

إقرأ في الكتاب المقدس لتجد محبة الرب اللامحدودة لنا البشر


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 فبراير 2012)

John Peter قال:


> *اعتقد ان راحتى بالموت لانه ذكر ن الموتى لا يعلمون شيئا*​


*حبيبى هنا على الارض الكتاب قال الخليقه كلها تئن وتتمخض.
ولكن هل هذا يقاس بأى حال من الاحوال بنار لاتطفأ ودود لايموت*


----------



## John Peter (1 فبراير 2012)

*مشكوريين و لوني ممكن افعلها على اي حال
لكن مشكورييين
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 فبراير 2012)

John Peter قال:


> *اعتقد ان راحتى بالموت لانه ذكر ن الموتى لا يعلمون شيئا*​


*معلومة الكنيسة لاتصلى على المنتحر لانه مات بدون توبه.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 فبراير 2012)

John Peter قال:


> *مشكوريين و لوني ممكن افعلها على اي حال
> لكن مشكورييين
> *​


*ممكن تراسلنى على الخاص وتحكيللى اتعابك ممكن ربنا يجعل فى ضعفى مساعدتك.*


----------



## aymonded (1 فبراير 2012)

سلام في الرب لأجمل أخ حلو محبوب الله والقديسين
يعوزك شيئاً واحداً أن تعرف مسيح الحياة، الذي قال أنا هو القيامة والحياة من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا وكل من كان حياً لن يموت إلى الأبد، آمن فقط فتبرأ وترى مجد الله وتدخل في سر حياة يسوع بقوة قيامته لتدخل في شركة الحياة لأن إلهنا ليس إله أموات بل إله أحياء ولم يعطنا روح الفشل بل روح المحبة والنصح والإرشاد، فحالتك حالة بعيدة عن الرجاء الحي بيسوع القيامة والحياة، وهذه الروح التي تنتابك روح غريبة عن إنجيل يسوع...

 النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام وفرح الروح القدس الذي يشع فينا رجاء المجد، كن معافي باسم الثالوث في سر محبة الله وإعلان ذاته قيامة وحياة وخلاص كل أحد من براثن الموت وفساد الفكر الذي من الشرير في يأس الحياة الحاضرة التي تضغط بقوة على فكر الإنسان وتفصلة عن روح الرجاء لليأس ويفقد إيمانه فيسقط في الموت الذي أتى مخلصنا لكي يكسر شوكته ويهبنا قوة رجاء حي لا يزول، النعمة معك آمين
​


----------



## John Peter (1 فبراير 2012)

*توبة ماذا اخي سمعان

اله احياء لكن بعض الشئ الاحياء وجب ان يكونوا اموات
*​


----------



## John Peter (1 فبراير 2012)

*حاضر هراسل حضرتك بس لما اجيب 

100 مشاركة
*​


----------



## bob (1 فبراير 2012)

*حبيبي لو الانتحار نهاية كل تجربة او الم او ضيقة و متاعب 
كانت كل الناس اتسابقت علي الانتحار
لكن في ايه جميلة جدا بتعزينا
" الله امين الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون بل سيجعل مع التجربة المنفذ لكي تستطيعوا ان تحتملوا"
"الق علي الرب همك فهو يعولك "
"ادعوني وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدني "
كل دي وعود ربنا لينا اننا مش عايشين لوحدنا بالعكس ايد ربنا بتحملنا و بترعانا و بتهتم بينا اكتر ما بنهتم بنفسنا 
" ان نسيت الام رضيعها انا لا انساكم" تخيل مدي حنيه ربنا علينا عاملة ازاي 
حبيبي فكر انك ابن ربنا المحبوب و مش اي ابن لا انت الابن المدلل
 و ارجعلوا و شوف حيعمل معاك ايه ده قالنا " ارجعوا الي ارجع اليكم " 
ربنا يرفع عنك التجربة و يبعد عنك عدو الخير و يفتح عينيك علي عمله معاك في كل وقت
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 فبراير 2012)

*جون أنت غالي على قلب الرب مثلك مثل أي شخص، بل حتى القديسين الله لا يحبهم أكثر منك، بل يحبنا جميعا بنفس المقدار. لا تستسلم للأفكار السوداء، لا أعرف عمرك لكن الأغلب أنك صغير السن والحياة كلها قدّامك. الحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة كللللللللللللللللللللها قدّامك، عارف في المدة دي إيه الحاجات والأشخاص والانجازات اللي ممكن تعملها بحياتك؟ حاجات كثير ممكن تقلب حياتك وأفكارك رأسا على عقب وساعتها ستتذكر الخيار الخاطيء الذي كنت تُفكّر به وتضحك على مثل هكذا أفكار.

من الآخر بقوّلك المنتحر رايح جنهم، من غير مفاوضات، تنتحر حتروح جهنم. الكتاب بيقول: لا تقتل، وهذا من الوصايا العشر، من يخالفه يهلك.

أنصحك بالصبر والترّوي، ومراجعة طبيب أو مُرشد نفسي يساعدك على الخروج من الحالة التي يمكن أن نمّر بها جميعا.

مع محبتي وصلاتي من أجلك أخي الغالي في الرب
أخوك كيرلس*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (1 فبراير 2012)

SUICIDE is kill your self ....!do you own your self to kill your self you are not yours you belong to Jesus Christ after baptised.....! what so ever you pass in temptation you have to come over by braying to exalt out such a suicide spirit from your mind....! you think that you are going to God you are going to hill for ever.....! even if you can't try it temporary  ...! have patient....!ask for support...!tell us what for raison you want suicide...!we can help


----------



## تـ+ـونى (1 فبراير 2012)

اخى العزيز ان الانتحار ليس هو خطيه منفصلة وانما مجموعة خطايا 
لا يستطيع الانسان ان يقدم عنها توبه لانه ليس بعد الموت توبه
1- الانتحار هو فقد للرجاء والرجاء هو احدى الفضائل الثلاث الكبار التى تكلم عنها الكتاب المقدس التى هى الايمان والرجاء والمحبه
2- الانتحار هو عدم ايمان فى ضابط الكل الذى يستطيع كل شيئ والايمان هو احدى الفضائل الكبار كما ذكرنا 
3- الانتحار هو عدم ثقة فى محبة الله للانسان
4- الانتحار هو عدم تصديق لمواعيد الله الذى قال الق على الرب همك فهو يعولك
5-  الانتحار قتل لنفس ليست ملكا للمنتحر
6- الانتحار هو اهدار لدم المسيح الذى سفك من اجل هذه النفس
7- الانتحار هو استسلام للشيطان 
8- الانتحار هو كسر لوصية *لا تقتل* فالمنتحر هو قاتل نفس
9- الانتحار احيانا يكون معالجة خاطئة لخطايا اخرى كما فعل يهوذا
10- الانتحار يدل على اليأس والفشل والله لم يعطنا روح الفشل بل روح النجاح
وبخلاف كل ما سبق لا تظن يا اخى ان الموت فى حالة الانتحار هو راحة انما هو بداية لاتعاب لا تقاس باتعاب هذا العالم كله حيث يكون هناك عذاب لا نهاية له اذ انه عذاب ابدى
اذكر يا اخى انك ثمين جدا عند من فداك واشتراك بدمه


----------



## عماد شحاته (1 فبراير 2012)

انتابتهزر ولا ايه ياعم  دانا اكتر حاجه بكرها هي الموت هههههههههههههههههههههههههه انتا عكس حالتي ياريتني مكانك هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (1 فبراير 2012)

*ويعني لو أنتحرت يا عم جون .... هترتاح*
*يبقي أدي للأرض يومين هتلاقي نصها فضي *

*جون بغض النظر عن أنت مين وبتؤمن بإيه وأعتقداتك أيه*
*صدقني أنت ليك رسالة ... ربنا رسمهالك ... وبيتمني أنك تحققها بأرادتك *
*لازم تهدي وتفكر وتقول أنت فين بغض النظر مين حواليك وهما فين *
*ركز بس ... علي أنت مين ... أنت فين ... وهدفك هتحققه أزاي*​


----------



## صوت الرب (2 فبراير 2012)

الذي يفكر بالإنتحار هو شخص مخدوع
يعتقد بموته تكون راحته و لكن بالعكس تماما بموته يكون هلاكه و ألمه


----------



## John Peter (2 فبراير 2012)

*الاخظالاخت Twin
رسالة ايه انك تكون مرمي في الذبالة


*​


----------



## John Peter (2 فبراير 2012)

*الاخ صوت الرب
انا مخدوع في ماذا

و بالتاكيد الله سيسامحني طلبت مساعدته و لم يستجب

هو ايضت يكرهني
*​


----------



## صوت الرب (2 فبراير 2012)

John Peter قال:


> *الاخ صوت الرب
> انا مخدوع في ماذا
> 
> و بالتاكيد الله سيسامحني طلبت مساعدته و لم يستجب
> ...


مخدوع كما خدع ابليس يهوذا
الذي انتحر بعدما سلم يسوع ليصلب
فأدى ذلك إلى هلاكه الابدي

ألله لم يستجيب لك لأنك بقيت متمسك
بخطية ما أو مبتعد عنه ...
فانت بذلك متحد بابليس فتمنع تدخل الله في حياتك

لا يستطيع أحد ان يقول أن ألله يكرهه إلا ابليس 
و للأسف أجده هو المتحكم في حياتك

الحل الوحيد لخلاصك هو أن تبدأ بمراجعه نفسك
و التفكير بالخطايا المتمسك بها و تبدأ بالندم و التوبة
و بعدها ستعطي مجالا لله أن يتدخل بحياتك


----------



## scream man (2 فبراير 2012)

*ما هى وجهة نظر المسيحية في الأنتحار؟ ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الأنتحار؟*

*السؤال: ما هى وجهة نظر المسيحية في الأنتحار؟ ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الأنتحار؟*

* الجواب: * وفقا للكتاب المقدس، أذا أقدم الشخص على الأنتحار فان ذلك ليس هو العامل  الذى يحدد دخوله للسماء أم لا. أذا أقدم شخص خاطيء على الأنتحار، فأنه لم  يفعل سوى أنه قد قصر رحلته الى بحيرة النار. ولكننا يجب أن ندرك أنه ان  اقدم شخص غير مؤمن علي الانتحار فهذا الشخص سيكون مصيره جهنم لرفضه للخلاص  والايمان بيسوع المسيح وليس بسبب أقدامه على الأنتحار. أن الكتاب المقدس  يذكر أربعه أشخاص أقدموا على الأنتحار : شاول (صموئيل الأولى 4:31) ،  أخيتوفل (صموئيل الثانيه 23:17) ، زمرى (الملوك الأول 18:16) ، يهوذا (متى  5:27). وكل  من هؤلاء الرجال كان رجلا شريرا وخاطىء.  أن الكتاب المقدس يرى  أن الأنتحار مساويا للقتل . أن هذا هو بعينه أنه قتل النفس. أن الله وحده  هو الذى يقرر كيف ومتى يموت الشخص. أن تأخذ هذه السلطه فى يدك هو تجديف على  الله وفقا لتعاليم الكتاب المقدس. 

 ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن المسيحى الذى يقوم بالأنتحار؟ أنا لا أؤمن أن  المسيحي أذا أقدم على الأنتحار سيفقد خلاصه ويذهب للجحيم.  أن تعاليم  الكتاب المقدس تؤكد بانه عندما يؤمن الشخص بالمسيح فأن أبديته مضمونة  (يوحنا 16:3). وفقا للكتاب المقدس فأن المسيحين يعلمون بدون أى شك أن لهم  حياة أبدية مهما حدث "كتبت اليكم أنتم المؤمنين بأسم أبن الله لكى تعلموا  أن لكم حياة أبديه ولكى تؤمنوا بأسم أبن الله" (يوحنا الأولي 13:5) . لا  يستطيع شىء أن يفصل المسيحي عن محبة الله " فأنى متيقن أنه لا موت ولا حياة  ولا ملائكة ولا رؤساء ولا قوات ولا أمور حاضرة ولا مستقبلة . ولا علو ولا  عمق ولا خليقة أخرى تقدر أن تفصلنا عن محبة الله التى فى المسيح يسوع ربنا"  (رومية 38:8-39).  أذا كان لا يوجد "شىء مخلوق" يقدر أن يفصلنا عن محبة  الله فحتى المسيحى نفسه الذى يقدم على الأنتحار وهو "شىء مخلوق" لا يمكنه  أن بفصلنا عن محبة الله.  يسوع مات لأجل جميع خطايانا وأن كان هناك مسيحي  حقيقي قد أقدم على الأنتحارفي وقت ضعف أو تعرض لحرب روحية فأن هذه الخطيئة  أيضا قد مات المسيح لأجلها.

 أننا لا نقول ذلك لنقلل من شأن خطيئة الأنتحار فى نظر الله.  وفقا للكتاب  المقدس فأن الأنتحار هو قتل وهو خطية. أن لدى شك كبير فى مصداقية أيمان أى  مسيحى يقدم على الأنتحار. أنه لا يوجد أية ظروف يمكنها تبرير الأنتحار  وبصفة خاصة للمسيحى. أن المسيحي مدعو أن يحيا حياته لله. أن قرار متى نموت  هو فى يد الله وحده. نجد فى سفر أستير طريقه جيده لتوضيح الأنتحار للمسيحي.  ففى بلاد فارس كان هناك قانون أن من يأتى الى الملك بدون دعوة فأنه يقتل  ما لم يأمر الملك بغير ذلك. بمعنى آخر يرحمه.  أن الأنتحار فى المسيحيه  يمثل الأقدام على رؤية الملك بدون أن يدعوك لرؤيته. أنه سيمد يده لك  بالرحمة ويضمن لك الحياة الأبديه ولكن هذا لا يعنى أنه سر بما فعلته.  بالرغم من أن الآية الآتية لا تتحدث عن الانتحار بالذات ولكنها في الغالب  وصف تقريبي لما يحدث للمسيحي الذي يقدم علي الأنتحار( كورونثوس الأولى  15:3) " أما هو فسيخلص، ولكن كما بنار"....​


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (2 فبراير 2012)

"أجسادكم هي هياكل الروح القدس"، أجسادنا ليست لنا إنها لله وإنها منزل الروح القدس فلا يجوز لنا أن نتلفها،، مثلاً هل يجوز لك أن تتلف منزل صديقك؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 فبراير 2012)

*بالإضافة لما سبق

فالإنتحار هو قطع الرجاء فى رحمة الله وفى عنايته ، وهى خطية عظيمة ، مصدرها الشيطان عدو البشر

الإنتحار تمرد على خطة الله فى خلاصى ، فقد يختار الله لى أن أتأدب بالمرض أو بغيره ، فلماذا أتمرد عليه !!!!!

الإنتحار مساوٍ للإرتداد

لذلك فالذى يقدم عليه ، يتساوى مع الكافر ، ولا خلاص للكافر ولا للمرتد 

ولذلك فالكنيسة لا تصلى على المنتحر ، إلاً إذا أعطاه الله فرصة للتوبة قبل خروج الروح ، فندم وتاب وإعترف بخطيته ، وهو ما يحدث أحياناً

المنتحر = المرتد عن الإيمان 

*


----------



## John Peter (2 فبراير 2012)

*بردو
استفزاز ما تعيش مش طايق نفسك و توسلت اليه و لم يستجب
*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 فبراير 2012)

*كده رفض للإيمان برحمة الله ورفض لخطته بخلاصك 

فلا نحسب التأديب إهلاكاً ، بل دواءً شافياً يؤدى للخلاص الأبدى :
+++

[من انتم حتى تجربوا الرب 

ليس هذا بكلام يستعطف الرحمة ولكنه بالاحرى يهيج الغضب ويضرم السخط 

.....

و لكن بما ان الرب طويل الاناة فلنندم على هذا ونلتمس غفرانه بالدموع المسكوبة 

انه ليس وعيد الله كوعيد الانسان ولا هو يستشيط حنقا كابن البشر 

لذلك فلنذلل له انفسنا ونعبده بروح متواضع 

و لنسال الرب باكين ان يؤتينا رحمته بحسب مشيئته لنفتخر بتواضعنا مثلما اضطربت قلوبنا بتكبرهم 

...........

وجميع الذين رضي الله منهم جازوا في شدائد كثيرة وبقوا على امانتهم 

فاما الذين لم يقبلوا البلايا بخشية الرب بل ابدوا جزعهم وعاد تذمرهم على الرب 

فاستاصلهم المستاصل وهلكوا بالحيات 

و اما نحن الان فلا نجزع لما نقاسيه 

بل لنحسب ان هذه العقوبات هي دون خطايانا ونعتقد ان ضربات الرب التي نؤدب بها كالعبيد انما هي للاصلاح لا للاهلاك 
 ]
يهوديت 8: 11 - 27*


----------



## John Peter (2 فبراير 2012)

*ماذا افعل اذا*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 فبراير 2012)

*إن كنت مسيحى ، فتصرف بحسب كلام المسيح

*


----------



## John Peter (2 فبراير 2012)

*والذي يقوول
و انا ما بين اللادينية و المسيحية

و لكن ماذا يقول المسيح
*​


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (5 فبراير 2012)

بس حبيت أشكرك الأخت Rosetta للتقييم. الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (5 فبراير 2012)

John Peter قال:


> *والذي يقوول
> و انا ما بين اللادينية و المسيحية
> 
> و لكن ماذا يقول المسيح
> *​




إذن استشير رب السموات والأرض بحيادية،، والمسيح يقول : "تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم"


----------



## John Peter (5 فبراير 2012)

*هو ربما يقصد المسيحيين فقط*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 فبراير 2012)

*الدعوة للخلاص مفتوحة لجميع البشر

المسيح هو رب الكل ، لجميع البشر بلا إستثناء

*


----------



## John Peter (5 فبراير 2012)

*و كيف اكلمه

هو في الاعاالي في السماء
*​


----------



## aymonded (5 فبراير 2012)

آمن  فقط، فالإيمان وحده من يجعل الإنسان ناظر الله في قلبه متذوقاً خلاصه  العظيم والعجيب، [ البرّ الذي بالإيمان فيقول هكذا: لا تقل في قلبك من يصعد  إلى السماء أي ليُحدر المسيح. أو من يهبط إلى الهاوية أي ليُصعد المسيح من  الأموات. لكن ماذا يقول: الكلمة قريبة منك في فمك وفي قلبك أي كلمة  الايمان التي نكرز بها، لأنك ان اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وآمنت بقلبك أن  الله أقامه من الأموات خلصت. لأن القلب يؤمن به للبر والفم يعترف به  للخلاص. لأن الكتاب يقول كل من يؤمن به لا يخزى. ] (رومية10: 6 - 11)
 وأن لم تفهم هذا الكلام صلي لكي يأتيك روح الفهم والمعرفة والمعونة والإرشاد من فوق من عند أبي الأنوار ...
وانتظر الرب ليعلن لك ولا تتعجل الأمور لأن الله إله حي يتكلم إلينا ونسمع  صوته فتسري حياته فينا، فاجلس فترات طويلة بقدر إمكانك في الصلاة وقراءة  الكتاب المقدس وانتظر إعلان الله بالطريقة التي يعلن لك بها نفسه،  والمستعجل برجلية يُخطأ، فانتظر الرب وليتشدد ويتشجع قلبك وانتظر الرب،  لأنه قريب منك لو دعوته بإيمان حي وإخلاص قلب، كن معافي في نور النعمة وقوة  الله
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 فبراير 2012)

John Peter قال:


> *و كيف اكلمه
> 
> هو في الاعاالي في السماء
> *​



*هو مالئ الكون كله 

حيثما تناديه من قلبك ، فإنه يسمعك ، وهو لا يتخلى عن كل من يلجأ إليه : -

[ إطلبوا تأخذوا ، إقرعوا يُفتح لكم ]

وهذا الكلام موجه لكل البشر بلا إستثناء ، لأنه خالق الجميع ، وهو : محب البشر
*


----------



## John Peter (5 فبراير 2012)

*هو لا يبسمع منى


*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 فبراير 2012)

John Peter قال:


> *هو لا يبسمع منى
> 
> 
> *​



*من خبراتنا كلنا ، وخبرات كل من عرفناهم فى حياتنا ، ومن خبرات كل من قرأنا عنهم

فإنه يسمع ويستجيب ، ولكن ليس على هوانا ، بل بطريقته وحكمته هو

ولكنه يسمع ويستجيب بلا أدنى شك
*


----------



## John Peter (5 فبراير 2012)

*ان قلت له اهدنِ فهو لا يهديني

ان طلبت الشفاء فهو لا يفعل
*​


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (5 فبراير 2012)

John Peter قال:


> *هو ربما يقصد المسيحيين فقط*​




'طبعاً لا....لأنه هكذا أحب الله "العالم"....الخ....بس يعني انت من اسمك مبين مسيحي ولو انه لغتك بتقول انك واقع في حالة من اللادينية......


----------



## zama (5 فبراير 2012)

*رأيئ* : لا يوجد شئ مُحرم ، لأن ما هو محرم هو مخالفة معتقد فكري ..

لو تريد الأنتحار يجوز بحالة التنصل من أي معتقد فكري له الهوية الدينية ، لأن خطأ مخالفة معتقد تسير 

تحت رايته ، المخالفة بذلك ستكون بمثابة خيانة ..

نفذ ما تنتهجه بعد إعلانك تبريئ معتقدك الفكري من سلوكك ..

لا يحق لأئ معتقد أو كيان إحتكار و منهجة سلوكي بغير ما أرغب ..

==

bye ..


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (5 فبراير 2012)

John Peter قال:


> *ان قلت له اهدنِ فهو لا يهديني
> 
> ان طلبت الشفاء فهو لا يفعل
> *​




إن طرق الرب غير طرق الإنسان يا عزيزي جون،، والله لا يعطيك ما تريد دائماً كما تشاء أنت، بل يدبر لك خطة لحياتك،،فإذا طلبت منه الهداية فهو لا يوقع عليك فكراً قاطعاً يقول لك مثلاً : "إن الدين فلان هو الصحيح"، بل ربما يرسل لك أشخاصاً يكلمونك، أو يجعلك تشاهد برنامجاً تلفزيونياً قد يدفعك للبحث،وهكذا حتى يعلن لك ذاته بطريقته هو،،فأرجو أن تفكر في نفسك وتبحث عن أي شيء في حياتك قد يكون شك،سؤال، أو ملاقاة مع شخص ما.....الخ، فكر مثلاً، لماذا تقابلت مع هذا الشخص،،لو كان هذا الشخص قد أفادك ولو قليلاً،أو على الأقل جعلك تشك في أمر ما وتسأل عنه وتهتم به،اعلم عندها أن هذا أول خطوة من خطة الله لحياتك أو لطلبتك. ومن الممكن أن الله لا يريد الاستجابة لأن هذه الطلبة مثلاً ليست من مصلحتك..وتذكر أن الله وهب لك عقلاً لتفكّر به، وهو يريدك أن تستعمله، فهو لم يخلقه عبثاً.

لا تظن يا عزيزي أن السيد الرب سيتجيب لك فوراً بعد إكمالك الصلاة وقولك " آمين"، بل يتمهل، وأحياناً فوراً !! 

لا تقلق،فالله يمهل ولا يهمل

الله قد يجعلك تنتظر ولكنه لا يصل متأخراً. لا تقلق.

ولكن ما هو هذا الشيء الذي يقلقلك؟ إذا كان شيئاً يقلقك كثيراً ويزعجك فاطرحه هنا والأخوان هنا للمساعدة.


----------



## Abdel Messih (6 فبراير 2012)

حبيبى احنا المسيحيين معندناش حرام و حلال القديس بولس الرسول قال :
كل الاشياء تحل لى
يعنى كله ينفع بس مينفعش ناخد الآية كدا و تقف فتكملتها تقول :
و لكن ليست كل الاشياء توافق
يعنى مش كله بيوافق طبيعة و محبة ربنا . الله اعطاك جسد و الجسد ده وزنة و الرب قال :
الرب يحفظ نفسك
يعنى ربنا هو الواخد باله منها ازاى انت تيجى تنتحر و تقول مش غلط يعنى ربنا يحفظها و انت تهلكها ؟ لأ . الكلام ده مش مظبوط لأن جسدك وزنة لازم تحافظ عليها ما لو كدا روح اشرب سجاير و موت على مهلك و بمتعة من متع العالم ده المسيح قال :
انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة
ازاى انت بقى ترفض الحياة و تنتحر لما الانسان بيموت احنا مبنسميهاش ( مات ) بنسميها انتقل لأن المسيح يقول :
انا حى فانتم ستحيون
لكن المنتحر يتقال عليه مات لأنه رفض الحياة الهو المسيح و احنا فى المسيحية معندناش موت


----------



## John Peter (8 فبراير 2012)

zama قال:


> *رأيئ* : لا يوجد شئ مُحرم ، لأن ما هو محرم هو مخالفة معتقد فكري ..
> 
> لو تريد الأنتحار يجوز بحالة التنصل من أي معتقد فكري له الهوية الدينية ، لأن خطأ مخالفة معتقد تسير
> 
> ...




مش فاهم


----------

